# Just a Review



## kitchenelf (Aug 9, 2008)

With so many new members, and a couple new forums, sometimes I like to go over "things".

When posting recipes it's always a good idea to post each one in a separate thread with the title reflecting what the recipe is (or at least a description with key words).  Otherwise it will be impossible to search say, Bratwurst, or Chicken, in the title only, in a given forum.  You will get every single thread/post that mentions this word without the benefit of any recipe.

Thread titles should reflect what's in the thread - it gives people an option of clicking on it or scrolling by and not feeling they wasted their time when it involves something they are not interested in.

Always remember that copyrighted recipes need to be linked and not copied and pasted.  It doesn't matter if you got it years ago and can't remember where exactly it came from on the Internet.  A simple Google search can usually produce the recipe.  When in doubt feel free to send the recipe to me, or another Admin or Mod, and we will look it up for you.  Most sites hold the copyright to their recipes.  Unless you can change the wording to how YOU made it so it does not resemble the original at all, it must be linked.  Don't get irritated with us if we ask you about a recipe .  It's one of the things we have to do.  The owner of this site, and the poster (that would be you) can be fined up to six figures if someone wanted to push the issue.  Our resident attorney can tell you that it is happening *successfully*!!!  We are here to protect both people and to keep Discuss Cooking from possibly being shut down.

If a post is offensive, or an advertisement/SPAM, please use the "Report Post" feature.  This sends an e-mail to every Mod and Admin immediately.  If you just post in the thread then it takes us reading it.  It's hard to hit every new post so this may go without notice, otherwise.

If you have an issue with what someone says try to take it up with them in a PM.  Openly arguing on the board is never a good idea.  I also realize some issues are good to resolve openly...just do it in an adult way.  Some of these discussions are a good "education".  

I know we also have some new features i.e., the Friendship option.  This is nothing more than a way to extend your hand and friendship to someone.  It's a nice gesture.  It doesn't "do" anything or "mean" anything more than that.  

Anytime anyone has a question feel free to ask a Mod or Admin.  Even though it doesn't always seem like we are here to help, we are.  Remember, we all have jobs and families.  Sometimes our answers may seem "short"...we don't mean them to be.  We too try to spend quality time with our families and/or we could be at work.

Thanks for "listening" and if anyone has any questions please feel free to ask.


----------

